# Mission Athletic Cooling Products



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Recently I started using the Mission Endura Max Cool Products. Specifically a bandana that you wet, wring dry then snap and it cools you while you work. Well the things works very well. I used it bush hogging this morning and not only did it keep the dust out of my face, it cooled me. 2 thumbs up.

Cooling Gear ? Mission Athletecare


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I've seen those. But I wonder how much better they work than a regular wet bandana. A pack of bandanas for a few dollars or one for $15 they are making a killing.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have one, too. I take it to the afternoon ballgames with a half-frozen bottle of water and a big plastic bag to wet it in. Works great.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I wondered if those things really worked. Thanks Slippy for the run down.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

That is what I need!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You can make these using a microfiber cloth. They hold sufficient quantities of water but you have to remove them occasionally to cool them or they help hold the temperature.


----------

